# Reo and Friends



## Petrus (28/10/15)

Good evening guys and girls.
Hope all is well in Vape-Africa. Just my thoughts, or maybe my taste senses. I have been vaping my Rio "sub-ohm" my liking for more or less 3 weeks straight. Some times the subtank and now and then the Billow V2. Today I re-wicked my Billow, fill it up with my all day vape liquid , same as the Rio , and start it up. The vape was ok, got the taste I want, but something was missing? Immediately I picked up the Rio vape it, exactly the same juice, and there it was the awesomeness...Any suggestions or my imagination. Now the thought that came to mind......must I stick to the tanks or get drippers for my mods, or get a sister for the Rio and expand the family? Vaping is now a part of my everyday life.


----------



## JacoV (28/10/15)

Since i got my dripper i have not touched my tank at all. HUGE difference.


But then again, you can always go for another Reo


----------



## Nova69 (28/10/15)

For time being a dripper would be the cheaper option.


----------



## DoubleD (28/10/15)

The answer to "Should I get another *Reo* is always : Yes!  You know it to be true  


Your vape quality is mainly due to the Atty on the Reo, the Reo just makes your experience simpler, convenient and reliable.
Also you obviously like a 'mech powered delivery vape' which is part of the reason. Granted, mechs are not for everyone, not that it matters to you or me in this regard, I love them too 

What atty are you using on the Reo by the way?


Edit: Get more drippers 


Edity Edit again: Get another Reo  




Flipside Edit: And while you at it get a Woodville too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (28/10/15)

If you get the reo in the classifieds can i have the nuppin please 
I like the convinience of the reo.

I used tanks for about 1.5 years. Every 2 months I would buy the newest greatest tank. 
Once I tried the reo I sold all my tanks and regular mods.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (28/10/15)

Here's my reo family.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (28/10/15)

Christos said:


> Here's my reo family.
> View attachment 37999


How are you finding the Woodvil @Christos?

@Petrus, tanks have become much better - I try them all the time. But still more hassle than a bf dripper on a squonker like a Reo.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (28/10/15)

Andre said:


> How are you finding the Woodvil @Christos?
> 
> @Petrus, tanks have become much better - I try them all the time. But still more hassle than a bf dripper on a squonker like a Reo.


@Andre, I'm loving it. 
I find its much nicer to hold and feel than a normal reo. 
That being said I have yet to put a whole bottle of juice through her but I think I'm going to use it daily.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (28/10/15)

noobie question here are these devices unregulated ? and if so how do you use it without blowing your face off is it not risky ?


----------



## Christos (28/10/15)

@Petrus, I found that as soon as I found the best way to wick a tank and get used to its characteristics a newer better tank was released. 
When I found a tank I enjoyed and wanted a spare or rather the other hand mod then it was not available. 

One of the reasons I moved to a reo was because I was tired of researching new tanks and new mod's and all the lovely information that went with the research. 

I just wanted something reliable that worked flawlessly and would continue to work like the day I bought it. 

Every month there is a tank that gets released that is out of this world. 

My personal favourite saying is "why diversify".
If you find something that works stick to it. 

You may be blown away by what's out there but on the other hand you may be disappointed too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (28/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> noobie question here are these devices unregulated ? and if so how do you use it without blowing your face off is it not risky ?


Yes they are unregulated mechanical devices. 
Well firstly you observe good battery practices. E.g I use 35A batteries but I'm usually only building my coils to draw 7A.
Secondly, with experience you get a feel for when your battery is getting low. My vape is weak at about 3.6v so I know to change the battery. 

Pretty safe if you ask me. 

I wouldn't recommend mechs to n00bs 

Basically you build your coil to a safe amp draw and off you go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/10/15)

@Christos what's the difference between the atty on the Woody and the Tumbled? Been trying to figure out the difference between Cyclone and Cyclops too, but a bit confusing to me.


----------



## DoubleD (29/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> noobie question here are these devices unregulated ? and if so how do you use it without blowing your face off is it not risky ?





Christos said:


> Yes they are unregulated mechanical devices.
> Well firstly you observe good battery practices. E.g I use 35A batteries but I'm usually only building my coils to draw 7A.
> Secondly, with experience you get a feel for when your battery is getting low. My vape is weak at about 3.6v so I know to change the battery.
> 
> ...



Great answer here but I'd like to add that a Reo is also noob friendly and the hot spring makes that possible. If you were to be a noob and build way to low or accidentally create a hard short, the spring will drop with no drama whatsoever. Pop in a new spring and you're good to go again

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (29/10/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @Christos what's the difference between the atty on the Woody and the Tumbled? Been trying to figure out the difference between Cyclone and Cyclops too, but a bit confusing to me.



They are both cyclones. The woody has a normal cyclone top cap. 
The tumbled has the cyclone AFC top cap. 
The AFC is just another top cap that has variable airflow. The extra ring inside the cap to control the airflow makes it slightly larger. 
The normal cyclone air hole is tiny bit the cap is smaller because it doesn't have another internal ring for airflow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (29/10/15)

Christos said:


> Yes they are unregulated mechanical devices.
> Well firstly you observe good battery practices. E.g I use 35A batteries but I'm usually only building my coils to draw 7A.
> Secondly, with experience you get a feel for when your battery is getting low. My vape is weak at about 3.6v so I know to change the battery.
> 
> ...


i understand the battery safety issue was just interested in how you would know the battery was getting the the no no stage lol


----------



## Christos (29/10/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @Christos what's the difference between the atty on the Woody and the Tumbled? Been trying to figure out the difference between Cyclone and Cyclops too, but a bit confusing to me.


This may clarify the size.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (29/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> i understand the battery safety issue was just interested in how you would know the battery was getting the the no no stage lol


No worries. 

Well I build at around .8 ohms and the bottle is 6ml.

Besides the vape getting weak I change the battery out after 6ml I.E after every bottle. 

I usually have to batteries on the charger so when I build below .4 ohms I swap out every half bottle or when I walk past the charger. 
I have a charger that tells me the volts when plugged in so it's also a good way to get a feel for what builds do what to the battery. 

This used to be a pain to do before as I used a multimeter.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus (29/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> The answer to "Should I get another *Reo* is always : Yes!  You know it to be true
> 
> 
> Your vape quality is mainly due to the Atty on the Reo, the Reo just makes your experience simpler, convenient and reliable.
> ...


@DoubleD I am using a Radius.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

